# Public Restroom for small restaurant use?



## JPohling (Jun 26, 2013)

2010 CPC.  pizza place approximately 850SF.  They have a small seating area for about 18 persons at tables.  single room occupancy toilet room located in the rear past the kitchen.  I seem to remember there was a code exception for providing public toilet facilities if the restaurant was under a particular square footage.  The issue is that the health department will not allow circulation to this toilet room thru the food prep, food storage or dish washing areas.  space is less than 20 feet wide, no ability to place a dedicated hallway to the toilet room.  Am I imagining an old code exception that has since been removed?


----------



## mark handler (Jun 27, 2013)

CPC 412.3 (3) In business and mercantile occupancies with a total floor area of fifteen-hundred (1,500) square feet (139.4 m2) or less, one (1) toilet facility, designed for use by no more than one (1) person at a time, shall satisfy the requirements for serving customers and employees of both sexes.

CBC 1114B.1.2 Accessible route of travel. ... an accessible route of travel shall not pass through kitchens, storage  rooms, restrooms, closets or other spaces used for similar purposes....

CBC 1115B.1 General. Bathing and toilet facilities that serve buildings,  facilities or portions of buildings or facilities that are required by these  standards to be accessible to persons with disabilities, shall be on an  accessible route and shall conform to the following requirements.


----------



## JPohling (Jun 27, 2013)

Thanks Mark,  I saw 412.3, but I was hoping for something that eliminated the need for providing toilets for the customers based upon the limited seating.  Have the employees taken care of.  Just no way for the customers to get to the toilet without violating chapter 11 and the health dept rules.  so many code violations just waiting for inspectors at the numerous deli's and taco shops.


----------



## steveray (Jun 28, 2013)

If you let them sit....you let them.......sit......At least that is the way it is here.....and at 15 people....you need 2...with some exceptions of course....



			
				JPohling said:
			
		

> Thanks Mark,  I saw 412.3, but I was hoping for something that eliminated the need for providing toilets for the customers based upon the limited seating.  Have the employees taken care of.  Just no way for the customers to get to the toilet without violating chapter 11 and the health dept rules.  so many code violations just waiting for inspectors at the numerous deli's and taco shops.


----------



## mark handler (Jun 28, 2013)

JPohling said:
			
		

> Thanks Mark,  I saw 412.3, but I was hoping for something that eliminated the need for providing toilets for the customers based upon the limited seating.  Have the employees taken care of.  Just no way for the customers to get to the toilet without violating chapter 11 and the health dept rules.  so many code violations just waiting for inspectors at the numerous deli's and taco shops.


Access the restroom from the outside.  Provide the POT on the outside.


----------



## JPohling (Jun 28, 2013)

Looked at that, but it is a strip mall without common area toilets and if I send them around back to get there its in excess of 500 feet.  We will be constructing a new single occupancy toilet room adjacent.


----------



## globe trekker (Jun 28, 2013)

> We will be constructing a new single occupancy toilet room adjacent.


A fully ADA / Accessible compliant unisex restroom (assumed), with compliant signage.

.


----------



## JPohling (Jun 28, 2013)

that goes without saying in these parts!


----------



## mark handler (Jun 28, 2013)

There you go


----------



## peach (Jul 4, 2013)

mark handler said:
			
		

> Access the restroom from the outside. Provide the POT on the outside.


Checkers restaurants do this all the time (granted they don't have seating).. the door to the one unisex restroom is outside the food handling area. Unlocked when they open the store; lock it at closing time.


----------

